# Whos got rare car items stashed or collected?



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Spoke to my brother over xmas dinner about things we have collected, he has an odd selection of car items, ie original rs turbo decals, 7 spoke rs wheels, pepperpots, rs1800 badges, mk1 xr2 spots, mk3 escort xr2 rubber spoiler, he doesnt know why he has them and does not want to sell them ever? Really odd, so i thought this would be a good question to ask the detailing world community?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a Rover coupe upper rear spoiler which are quite rare. I have two Rover front upper strut braces which are from the original cup cars, Jap arch extensions only fitted to Jap imports, few other bits and bobs Rover related.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuchs 911 alloy wheels, also flat engine lid & ducktail for 911.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got the air box from a Mondeo ST200 in the shed, random I know :lol:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Genuine Mk1 golf bbs body kit as per pic. (Not my car)
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...OR-NOT-Cast-your-vote-pics-included!!;800;600
Don't see many for sale nowadays


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

2 interior lights for a Volvo 262C!!!!!


----------



## The Beer Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

I have an Airbus A380 cabin window if that counts


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 2 LCD instruments for the Vectra 2000 (Cavalier MK2 here) had it fitted in the Calibra, but when I sold that one I took it out and never bothered fitting it again, mate has a brand new one still in the box as well


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Beer Hunter said:


> I have an Airbus A380 cabin window if that counts


I'll raise you your window with my Inertial Navigation control unit and Air Speed Indicator from a Buccaneer S.2 which flew missions in Gulf War 1 in 1991.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a Goodyear F1 rear slick tyre.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

1970 P6 Workshop and owners manual !!!!!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone got a non rusty Alfa Romeo part? Or do they not actually exist?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

For my G40 I've got some headlight protectors from a group buy that were supposedly the last few sets available anywhere in the world. I've also got caliper carriers to allow 256mm brake disk to be fitted which are supposed to be rare.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

:doublesho


NeilG40 said:


> For my G40 I've got some headlight protectors from a group buy that were supposedly the last few sets available anywhere in the world. I've also got caliper carriers to allow 256mm brake disk to be fitted which are supposed to be rare.


Do they fit mk1 golf hubs? 
Any numbers on them?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

possul said:


> :doublesho
> 
> Do they fit mk1 golf hubs?
> Any numbers on them?


I don't know about fitting a golf and I've had them years so don't remember if there's any number on them. All I remember is measuring the distance between the mounting holes to make sure they were right when I got them, it's been so long I can't even remember what that number should be without looking it up.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

All I know is I need 256mm carriers from either a Audi 80 or scirocco 16v with 256 front brakes!
Could be same due to age though, you would have a buyer here if you get rid and they fit


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

possul said:


> All I know is I need 256mm carriers from either a Audi 80 or scirocco 16v with 256 front brakes!
> Could be same due to age though, you would have a buyer here if you get rid and they fit


Yeah there the ones, but I'm not planning on selling them as I want to get the car back on the road.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha me to, why I need them, and yes they seem to be like rocking horse **** lately!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

possul said:


> Haha me to, why I need them, and yes they seem to be like rocking horse **** lately!


Like I said I've had them years, just happened to drop on them on ebay, they may have come from somewhere on the continent.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

My mum has a selection of 60's tax discs my late dad had and his 3d Indian Chief and Knight mascots that he used to have on his lorry grill.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

When I lived at my mums I had loads of fiesta rs turbo spares some new some used from wheels to air boxes then they had a tidy up and took it all to the tip :wall:


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

I have bumpers from an 02 honda civic (front and rear!) that I took off when I fitted a body kit, a front civic type-r Bumper and a set of 4 stud white Oz Leggaras in my garage. I also have a soft top and a safari top from a YJ Jeep wrangler along with various other bits from the Jeep.

Just re-read this and I sound like the Mr. Trebus of the auto parts world!

Johnny Kebab


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

NeilG40 said:


> Like I said I've had them years, just happened to drop on them on ebay, they may have come from somewhere on the continent.


I also remembered, I bought some G40 rose jointed track control before they became obsolete at the dealers.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> I also remembered, I bought some G40 rose jointed track control before they became obsolete at the dealers.


Very nice. I'd love rose jointed lower arms / track rods for my golf. I'm using it on track when its back out to play


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

i have a mk1 capri steering wheel centre, dolomite hubcap, fuel ration books and 2 bedford van manuals from the 60s. i did have 120 old log books from the 30s to 70s but sold them on ebay


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I have 2 T28 turbos, a set of braided turbo hoses I bought direct from an American NASCAR team manufacturer, exhaust manifold, titanium heat shield and MAF sensor - all from S14 200SX ... haven't had a 200SX since 2009 but still have bits knocking about for no apparent reason. Wonder if I could shoehorn a T28 onto the Cayman :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

possul said:


> Very nice. I'd love rose jointed lower arms / track rods for my golf. I'm using it on track when its back out to play


I've also got a PPP stage 3 wishbone conversion subframe that's been sat underneath my bed for a couple of years since I bought it.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I had a load of saab 9000 spares but couldn't give them away, all the rare walnut bits, leather door cards, set of wheels. I kept a pair of mirrors but scrapped the rest when I moved.

Got a pair of lotus esprit roof strips that I don't think you can get any more but I quite fancy another one, plus a set of Morgan bumpers that aren't made anymore but I still have the car. 

I have untold VW golf spares and various Kawasaki bits and bobs.....can't part with any of it but it might come in handy some day.....maybe....

This is what happens when you keep your cars too long!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Pair of Mac F1 models given to me by the then sales manager for the F1 cars in the mid 90's - he's still a client now.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Car parts ...

Escort bonnet and cabriolet rear window,
206 steering wheel
Various alloys
Escort stainless rear box
Fiesta rst airbox
Headlights for escort

And god knows what else,

Various collect able cars, signed McRae focus, mansell/senna f1 car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Not so much car parts other than original deca;s but i have a tamiya clio williams 20 year old, an original still boxed from renault a clio williams model, original dealership sweatshirt and some Snap On Williams F1 screwdrivers and a ratcheting screwdriver


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I have a Reliant Rialto Saloon, gls 1982 which i am lead to believe it rare in the saloon model.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Badges from a Mk2 Cavalier SRi

Door rubbing strips for the above

Renault 18 GTS steering wheel

Jacks for various cars


----------



## philmon (May 5, 2011)

mondeo mk1 (citrine)


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I have lots of badges! Austin, Morris, Rover etc - old ones though, also model badges, Maxi (yeh ) etc etc, cant remember them all now, they're in a box in my dads garage (yeh - really) He mentioned them a couple weeks ago, been in there for over 30 years I think :lol:
does that count ?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have whole cars. 205GTi owned for 19 years and various bits including spare engine and all air intake pipe work and air filter box.

An RS2000 escort which is original except for the rusty bits.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Where do I start!  :lol:

I've not long sold a brand new and boxed set of BBS RS301's - a very sad day but I was not able to bring myself to actually put them on a car.  They are now in someone else's loft. :lol:

However, I still have 2 new VW Edition 30 Pescara alloy wheels and 2 new Audi TT Competition polished alloy wheels if anyone needs any. 

Lots of memorabilia from cars I've owned including 1960's Lotus Elan Sprint brochure and factory workshop manual, Ford Escort Mk1 Twin Cam brochure, RS1600 brochure, RS2000 Mk2 brochures, Rallye Sport Parts Catalogues and Workshop Manuals, Golf GTI Mk1 brochures, Renault Clio Williams 1 brochure...........and on and on and lots I've forgotten about! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a front tyre from a P34 6 Wheeler Tyrrell in the loft.


----------



## Bigsanj (Oct 30, 2012)

I have 2 x Pioneer 51 disc in car changers. Had them from a show car back in early 90's.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I finally just sold my Nothelle full suspension and front and rear spoilers for a MK2 Golf GTI, 13 years after having lost the car in a bad accident. Really wanted another, but never got round to it and needed the dough, so off they went.


----------

